# Question about Drift cameras



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This question is effectively for baconzoo, since you work for Drift. But I'd rather put it in a public thread so everyone learns.

I'm seriously looking at the Drift. Had one too many days of filming with the Contour only to get home and discover the vids didn't take well. I was looking into buying a small laptop or netbook to keep in the car to review with during the day, but realized I'm throwing good money after bad.

So, one or more of the new Drifts allow you to use your smartphone to control the camera and review the vids. Or will, once the apps are released, according to the web page.

So, questions:

- Which models support this and which don't?
- Will all _current_ models that claim to, actually support the app when it comes out? I'm concerned about ending up with a Rev1 model and you need a Rev2 model to do that.
- Any timeline on the app? Is it imminent, or months away?
- Can you actually play a vid on the phone? To clarify, my understanding of the high-end Contour is that you can't actually play the vid to the phone - you just see a snapshot.
- Any other gotchas that I'm missing? I've been around long enough to become really cynical about the difference between marketing and reality. "Oh, well, we never actually SAID you could do that" and so forth.

Anyway, any input gratefully accepted.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*Don't be a Teletubbie*

Drift (for the last 3 year) has always had the ability to watch your videos instantly via the LCD and a menu user interface that makes sense. So on the lift, you can review, FF, and delete the files if you choose.

I've had the same experience with the other cameras out there. Missed shots are common, or shots that are not composed property. The LCD and rotating lens are paramount in getting epic shots. NO other camera allows you to handle this quickly. (see image below) I created a line of convergence quickly in between riders during a rail jam.

Drift HD Ghost: The WiFi app works in the same way, but now we have added another device... I only use it when the camera is out of reach, up to 90 meters! Or for social sharing where you can download an image or video to your phone without a computer.

Reality is: this is the most user friendly camera on the market, with every feature that riders can actually use to get great shots. (GPS and 4K are gimmicks)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Even the Drift website is saying about the android/iphone app: "coming soon". How soon?

Pretty sure from the weasel wording that you can't play the vid on the phone directly from the camera, but you _can_ download the vid then play it.

Interestingly, the Canadian and American prices are almost identical right now.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm interested in this camera as well. I'm in the market but hesitant to spend more big cash on go pro.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

iPhone app is out. Android in March.

Here is more info on how the app works. Again, you can playback immediately on the camera itself, with FF and Reverse capacity. The 2" Gorilla Glass LCD is the largest in the industry.

I would only use the app for social sharing, or controlling the camera when out of reach.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Thanks baconzoo. I found a used Drift for cheap. I'm going to do what I did with the Roam -- bought one cheap to try it out and see if I like it. In the case of the Contour, I've decided I didn't. If the Drift works out better, I'll likely buy a Ghost eventually.


----------



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

What about a gopro? you can always get the lcd screen to view your videos after recording and gopro has a free app that lets you see what the camera sees as you record along with helping you set up your gear to get that needed angle.


----------

